# Hymer habitation



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and as you all can see I have a Hymer Exsis. 2005.
I have regularly had service/MOT and habitation carried out at Brownhills in Preston.
Now that it is no longer there, I have to think of alternatives.
Service and MOT are sorted but......
Habitation???
I know that I can have a habitation check done at a variety of places but will this affect my value considerably if it doesn't have a Hymer 'sticker'.
I am quite happy to travel to Lowndhams (well nearly right) in Huddersfield so they can do the habitation and provide my 'sticker' but am I spending money out pointlessly when I can get a local mobile guy or local motorhome place but they couldn't do the 'sticker' bit.
The main point is....and I know that servicing thingys etc cannot be insisted upon by agents etc.....BUT....if I don't have that costly little 'sticker' in my book, would it affect any guarantees and more importantly, the eventual value.
Thanks....


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When you say Habitation I assume you really mean the Damp Check. You are now outside the Hymer damp ingress warranty period and the reason for the Hymer stamp is to confirm to them that the damp check has been carried out by an authorised facility.

Doesn't matter where you have your damp check done now as it is for your own peace of mind. Certainly keep the bills to prove that the work has been done as that will reassure a purchaser but don't bother to pay the extra demanded for the Hymer stamp.

Mike


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Agree with previous poster. Best bet now would be to book with a Hymer specialist like Hambilton Engineering at Preston (01772 315078). Peter Hambilton used to work for Hymer and knows them inside out. Great workmanship, reasonable prices, genuine parts.
(No connection other than very satisfied customer).

Only complaint is the length of time ahead you have to book, cos he's really popular!

Smick


----------

